# Betrugsversuch durch Angebot im Amazon Marketplace



## schmidt.pe (10 November 2012)

Hallo,

dies ist eine Warnung vor einschlägigen Angeboten aus dem Amazon-Marketplace.

Ich bin neulich auf so ein Angebot gestoßen. Dieses ist zu unwiderstehlich um es ignorieren zu können. Der Artikel (ein Canon Zoom-Objektiv, ASIN B0033567D8) wird als "gebraucht / wie neu" und weit unter Marktwert angeboten. 

Der Versuch, den Artikel bei dem Verkäufer zu kaufen, misslingt mit dem Hinweis, dass der Versand an meine Adresse nicht möglich sei. Also kontaktiere ich den Verkäufer per Email (seine Adresse prangert gut sichtbar und gelb unterlegt unter "Verkäufer-Informationen") und erhalte auch prompt eine Antwort per Mail. Sinngemäß heißt es dort, Amazon würde sich bei mir per E-Mail melden um den Kauf abschließen. Danach würde er den Artikel versenden. 

Gleich danach kam auch wie angekündigt eine Email von der Adresse "amazonsupport @ eu-protected.com", die einer echten Amazon Mail sehr ähnlich war. Dort fand sich die Aufforderung, den Kaufbetrag doch bitte an eine Kontonummer in UK zu überweisen.
Ein ungeübtes Auge, das zudem von einem gierigen Geist gesteuert wird (das Angebot war wirklich super), könnte hier tatsächlich davon ausgehen, dass es sich um eine Email von Amazon handelt. Erst bei genauerem Hinsehen stellt man Sprachdefizite fest. Doch die Links funktionieren größtenteils und führen auch tatsächlich auf die Amazon-Seite zurück (nur die persönlichen Links funktionieren nicht bzw. sind nicht vorhanden).

Ich habe daraufhin Amazon kontaktiert (über das Chat und per Mail) und ihnen alle Informationen inklusive Mailwechsel zukommen lassen. Man hat sich zwar schön bedankt, das fragwürdige Angebot wurde jedoch bis heute nicht rausgenommen.
Ich habe ein derartiges Vorgehen zuvor weder gesehen noch davon gehört. Auf jeden Fall finde ich, Amazon müsste hier viel konsequenter reagieren.


----------



## Reducal (10 November 2012)

schmidt.pe schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall finde ich, Amazon müsste hier viel konsequenter reagieren.


Die reagieren schon, es dauert nur sehr lange. Das liegt womöglich auch daran, dass verschiedene Amazon-Plattformen (versch. Länder) betroffen sind. Außerdem, es kann gut sein, dass der Marketplaceaccount des Händlers gehackt wurde und da kann Amazon dann nicht so einfach dessen echte Angebot entfernen - Thema Schadenersatz.


----------



## neolein (20 November 2012)

Hallihallo,

Solche Fälle kommen mir gelegen um mal ein bischen zu schnüffeln, mit einer gefälschten Anfrage natürlich.

In meinem Falle bin ich Interessent des Galaxy SIII, für 250€ zu haben, neu natürlich (es gibt diverse andere Artikel zu gnadenlosen Spitzenpreisen).
Ich habe mich bei [email protected] also gemeldet (ist der username bei AMAZON als Logo statt eines User Links).

Eine email auf meine Anfrage habe ich bekommen:

"Das Samsung Galaxy S III i9300 Smartphone 16 GB (12,2 cm (4,8 Zoll) HD Super-AMOLED-Touchscreen, 8 Megapixel Kamera, Android OS) metallic-blue ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 1 Jahr Vollgarantie.
Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EURO 250 + EURO 8,99 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).
Rückgaberecht ist voll Geld zurück in 30 Tagen. Wenn Sie kaufen senden Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Namen und Lieferadresse, um Ihre Bestellung mit Amazon platziert werden soll."

Darauf ich:

"Bitte schicken Sie es unbedingt per Nachnahme, da Buchungen durch Personen dritter Parteien, also auch AMAZON bei meiner Bank aus technischen Gründen z.Zt. nicht möglich ist."
Also völliger Nonsens meinerseits....

Bei den nächsten emails blieb mir fast das Herz stehen!!

"Hallo wieder,
Ich wurde von Amazon, dass sie schicken Ihnen alle die Zahlung und Lieferung Informationen informiert.
Suchen Sie Ihren Posteingang sorgfältig und überprüfen Sie auch Ihren Bulk / Spam / Junk-Ordner, weil es dort vielleicht angekommen. Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, ob alle Daten korrekt sind."

Ausserdem war eine email angekommen mit Amazon.de als Absender ([email protected]) und einer täuschend echten Maske der typischen Amazon Kaufsbestätigung und Zahlungsaufforderung.

Nun goggelte ich nach [email protected], und siehe da, die ersten drei Einträge verweisen auf Betrugsversuch! und man sollte NIEEEEE den unteren Link anklicken: "Bitte hier klicken"

Das Konto, auf das ich überweisen soll ist im Übrigen (sorry im Vorfeld, wenn ich vertrauliche Daten bekanntgebe, bitte ggf. ändern):

*inzelheiten zur Bezahlung:*
*Name der Bank: OTPbank
Name: Amazon
Adresse der Bank: 4032 Debrecen FUREDI UT. 12 Fszt/2, Hungary
Iban: HU39 1177 5386 3965 6883 0000 0000
Bic / Swift: OTPVHUHB
Acc. Number: 1177538639656883*

Ich gebe zu, irgendwie weckt das mein Spieltrieb, oder vielleicht meinen Spürnasentrieb, auf jeden Fall überlege ich gerade, ob ich das Spiel abbreche oder versuche weitere Infos herauszukitzeln.


----------



## Mary1986 (25 November 2012)

Hallo,

mir ging es genauso mit dem Samsung Galaxy SIII für 250€.
Ich habe genau dieselben Emails und Kontodaten bekommen.
Daraufhin wurde ich auch stutzig und habe eine kurze Email an den Verkäufer geschrieben,
dass ich kein Interesse mehr an dem Produkt habe.
Bis jetzt kam auch keine Antwort mehr.
Habe heute Amazon über diesen Betrug per Mail informiert.

Wie bist Du nun weiter vorgegangen?


----------



## neolein (25 November 2012)

Mary1986 schrieb:


> Wie bist Du nun weiter vorgegangen?


 
Mit der Anzeige bei AMAZON hat sich das Thema für mich erledigt.

Ich wollte das Handy nie haben, sondern konnte es nicht lassen mal wieder zu testen, welch immensen Schwachsinn da einem von Anfang bis Ende vor die Augen geführt wird, um hinterher mit Genugtuung feststellen zu können, dass es an der Grenze zur 100% Wahrscheinlichkeut eigentlich Niemanden geben kann, der noch schwachsinniger sein sollte, um auf diesen Mist hereinzufallen mit:

- Phantasiepreisen für Neuware, dass sich die Balken biegen
- email Benachrichtigungen, die im Stil, in der Rechtschreibung, der Anrede und Selbstdarstellung an Jemanden erinnert, der gerade Lesen und Schreiben in der Schule gelernt hat
- einer gefakten AMAZON email Adresse, AMAZON Kaufbestätigung und Zahlungsanweisung, über die nicht mal ein blinder Nacktmulch stolpern würde.
- einer Bankverbindung, die sich liest als würde man dem Teufel seine Seele verkaufen

Ich muss einlenken dass Jemandem, dem die Erfahrungen von Lügen und betrügerischer Absichten noch fehlt, sich hier die gute Chance anbietet ein saftiges Lehrgeld zu bezahlen und die Erkenntnis zu erlangen, dass nicht Alles, was gut, günstig und redlich scheint auch so sein muss.


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2012)

Kann es so schwer sein sich den Satz einzuprägen:


> Was sich anhört als wenn es zu schön ist um wahr zu sein ist zu 99% auch nicht wahr!


----------



## Haifisch (27 November 2012)

Hallo alle zusammer,

ich habe auch beinahe ein sehr schönes und Handy ziemlich günstig "gekauft". Zum Glück kam mir auch ziemlich seltsam vor, dass Amazom sich keinen Mitarbeiter mit Deutschkenntinissen leisten kann. Die Schema ist genau die gleiche wie hier beschriben. Ich wollte mit dem Depp einbisschen spielen, deswegen stellte ich mich dumm und schrieb dem:
"Hallo, die Information von Amazon ist angekommen. Leider ist dort sehr schlechtes Deutsch. Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie es mit der Bezahlung aussieht."
Worauf ziemlich schnell die Antwort kam:
"Hallo, Jetzt haben Sie die Zahlung auf das Konto, dass Amazon.de Ihnen geschickt in der Rechnung schicken. OK?"
Ich trieb das Spielchen noch weiter mit der Anfrage ob ich das Gerät selbst abholen und das Geld bar zahlen kann um Versandkosten zu sparen, weil ich "rein zufällig" in der Stadt unterwegs bin, usw..
Aber mal ernst: kann ich sowas bei der Polizei anzeigen? Das ist doch Betrugsversuch. Kennt sich jemand mit dem Rechtlichen aus?Sind diese Mails Grund genug für eine Anzeige?


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2012)

Haifisch schrieb:


> Aber mal ernst: kann ich sowas bei der Polizei anzeigen? Das ist doch Betrugsversuch.


Aber natürlich! Auch der Versuch eines Betruges ist strafbar, auf die Vollendung kommt es nur maculaturisch an. Ein wichtiger und der wohl einzige Eckpunkt für erfolgversprechende Ermittlungen ist die Kontoverbindung des Verdächtigen.


----------



## Haifisch (27 November 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Aber natürlich! Auch der Versuch eines Betruges ist strafbar, auf die Vollendung kommt es nur maculaturisch an. Ein wichtiger und der wohl einzige Eckpunkt für erfolgversprechende Ermittlungen ist die Kontoverbindung des Verdächtigen.


 
Mir ist schon klar, dass der Versuch eines Betruges strafbar ist . Die Frage ist nur, ob ich genug in der Hand habe, um diesen Versuch nachzuweisen. Kontoverbindung des Verdächtigen ist ein Konto in UK, da dürfte es auch nicht so trivial sein. Aber ich glaube ich schaue mal doch bei der Polizei vorbei in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2012)

Haifisch schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob ich genug in der Hand habe, um diesen Versuch nachzuweisen.


Seit wann muss ein Anzeigenerstatter den tatnachweis führen? Dafür sind die Strafverfolger da! Anzeige hinrotz... und fertig!


Haifisch schrieb:


> Kontoverbindung des Verdächtigen ist ein Konto in UK....


Hättste auch gleich schreiben können.


Haifisch schrieb:


> ...ich schaue mal doch bei der Polizei vorbei in den nächsten Tagen


Vergiss es, solche Anzeigen sind völlig sinn- und erfolg- und wertlos!


----------



## Haifisch (27 November 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Hättste auch gleich schreiben können.
> !


Hast Du gedacht die geben ein deutsches Konto an?!  Neolein hat's auch schon geschrieben - das Konto war in seinem Fall in Ungarn.


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2012)

Es gibt immer wieder Gaunerlein die Fehler machen ...


----------



## Pauermen (29 November 2012)

Habe die gleiche Mail mit der ungarischen Bankverbindung erhalten. Bei mir heißt die Dame
[email protected]
Die Mail von Amazon sieht wirklich täuschend echt aus! Nur die Mail von Anne ist in katastrophalem Deutsch:
Das Samsung Galaxy S III i9300 Smartphone 16 GB (12,2 cm (4,8 Zoll) HD Super-AMOLED-Touchscreen, 8 Megapixel Kamera, Android OS) metallic-blue
 ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 1 Jahr Vollgarantie.
Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EURO 250 + EURO 8,99 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).
Rückgaberecht ist voll Geld zurück in 30 Tagen. Wenn Sie kaufen senden Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Namen und Lieferadresse, um Ihre Bestellung mit Amazon platziert werden soll.


----------



## Gast11 (5 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,

auch bei mir wars die folgende email Adresse: [email protected] 
Das ist ganz offensichtlich eine Betrugsmasche.
Der Preis ist weit unter dem Marktwert aber das Gerät soll neuwertig sein. Die Anwortmail auf meine Anfrage genauso wie die meines Vorgängers hier im Thread nur mit dem Unterschied dass es sich um ein Asus Laptop handelt.

Lasst am Besten die Finger davon. Ich trau dem kein bisschen.


----------



## ullypeC character (7 Dezember 2012)

Ja haben es bei mir auch versucht, als ich dann eine "Amazon" Mail bekam wo ich nach Ungarn überweisen sollte wurde ich stuzig.


----------



## Gast220 (10 Dezember 2012)

Die gute Anne Bosch bietet übrigens auch iMac's zu Dumpingpreisen (470Euro) an. Wer hier noch ein bischen Erfahrung sammeln möchte.......


----------



## Auch nur ein Gast (11 Dezember 2012)

Mir wollte Annebosch gerade eine NIKON D700 und eine D800, jeweils etwa zum halben wert verkaufen


----------



## peter9999 (12 Dezember 2012)

der betrüger ist immernoch am werk mir fiel die endung auf eu-protected.com und die sprachdefizite tummelt sich seit langem bei amzon die s*****


----------



## neolein (21 Dezember 2012)

Ja, scheint sich zu lohnen für [email protected] oder kallrett


----------



## Roswitha (30 Dezember 2012)

julianefenstermacher45 bietet ein TV für 680+8,99 an, bester echter Preis 1000€ die Anzeige ist aber bei Amazon schon wieder entfernt worden. Der Betrug geht weiter.
Sind gerade auf einen Bose QC15 bei Ebay reingefallen, 80€ unter Neupreis, das Teil erscheint aber ein Nachbau zu sein, es fehlt die Bose Qualität. Anfrage zwecks Rückgabe als Grund Fake....... es wurde mir sofort 50% des Preises (135€)  als Erstattung angeboten plus QC15 zu behalten. Als wir auf Rücknahme bestanden wurde mir innerhalb von 12 Stunden das Geld 270€ auf das Paypalkonto zurück gebucht. Bisher auch keine Adresse genannt wo der QC15 zurück geschickt werden sollte. Sehr seltsam und offensichtlich nochmals Glück gehabt. Andere Käufer hatten weniger Glück ihnen wurde die 50% angeboten, bei kompletter Rücknahme wurde gedroht falls nicht das echte Teil sondern ein Fake zurück komme würde man gegen den Käufer vorgehen. Ich haltet das für eine leere Drohung, im Gegenzug sind einige Leute bei Ebay gelistet, die genau den selben Ablauf schildern........und diese Käufer sind alle Betrüger die den gekauften Artikel gegen ein Fake austauschen und das immer bei  ein und dem selben Verkäufer. Wer soll das den glauben und rechtlich Verfolgen.


----------



## globetrotterin (3 Januar 2013)

Ich hatte auch gerade das Vergnügen, sowohl mit Juliane Fenstermacher als auch mit einem Musi oder Musa zu korrespondieren, die mir ein Sony Objektiv für 800 Euro statt 1600 andrehen wollten - mit derselben Masche wie oben beschrieben. Ich bin TV Redakteurin und habe vor das Thema aufzugreien. Allerdings bräuchte ich dafür ein echtes Opfer, sprich jemanden, der tatsächlich Geld verloren hat. Denn auch ich habe glücklicherweise in letzter Minute das Geld NICHT überwiesen, war aber drauf und dran. Kennt Ihr jemanden, der sich hat reinlegen lassen?


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2013)

Habe jetzt noch einmal quer gelesen. Das ganze Ding hat doch gar nichts mit Amazon zu tun, außer dass Amazon dem Namen nach und im Layout der eMail verwendet wird.


globetrotterin schrieb:


> Ich bin TV Redakteurin und habe vor das Thema aufzugreien.


eMail kommt aus dem Nirvana und das Geld geht nach Ungarn. Für eine Warnung ist der Stoff sicher gut aber ein Brüller ist diese Story nicht.


----------



## Hippo (3 Januar 2013)

globetrotterin schrieb:


> ...Ich bin TV Redakteurin und habe vor das Thema aufzugreien. Allerdings bräuchte ich dafür ein echtes Opfer, sprich jemanden, der tatsächlich Geld verloren hat...


*Bitte lasse Dich von der Forenleitung als Journalistin akkreditieren.*
*Das wird dannn unter Deinem Nick angezeigt. *
*Bis dahin raten wir ab persönliche Daten herauszugeben.*

*>>>>* *[email protected]*

*Erledigt*


----------



## Schmusy (7 Januar 2013)

Ich bin drauf reingefallen!! Hab ein Handy von 258,99 € nie bekommen!!!


----------



## Huch! (9 Januar 2013)

ich bin draufreingefallen!
[email protected]
178,99€ weg!


----------



## Huch! (9 Januar 2013)

anzeige bei der Polizei machen?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Januar 2013)

Huch! schrieb:


> anzeige bei der Polizei machen?





Reducal schrieb:


> Aber natürlich!


...wenn du dich dabei besser fühlst! Ach ja - und am besten gleich online, dann ist alles in der selben Tonne!


----------



## Huch! (9 Januar 2013)

online? wie ist das gemeint? bezog sich doch auf "eine anzeige machen!", oder?


----------



## Hippo (9 Januar 2013)

http://www.online-strafanzeige.de/


----------



## Svenni (10 Januar 2013)

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen auch Mail Verkehr mit "Klaudia Holzman" gehabt, selber Verlauf und vorhin kam eben so eine "Amazon"-E-Mail mit teilweise interessantem Satzbau...hätte mit sowas jetzt gar nicht mehr gerechnet...nachdem man beim Bestellen auf der Amazon Plattform immer nur die Fehlermedlung bekam, dass der Artikel nicht an die angegebene Adresse geliefert werden konnte dachte ich ok klappt nicht...wird wohl was faul sein...Amazon hat mir auch bestätigt das es da zu keinem Kauf kam...und heute einige Tage später diese komische Mail angeblich von Amazon.

Ich kann nur allen raten bei Verkäufern (meiner hieß angeblich "dmskds") bei denen als Profilbild eine Mailadresse mit *[email protected] *angezeigt wird vorsichtig zu sein!

Fände einen Bericht darüber um andere aufzuklären sehr gut! Denn Amazon hält man ja eigentlich für eine seriöse Plattform und es gibt nunmal immer wieder Menschen denen dieses seltsame Vorgehen nicht komisch vorkommt.


----------



## DJM (13 Januar 2013)

*Hallo.. Haben auch gerade dubiose Mails bekommen von: Klaudia Holzman [[email protected]]*

*Nachrichtenverlauf:*

Hallo,
Das Produkt steht zum Verkauf, ist alles was Sie brauchen, schicken Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Angaben (Name und vollständige Anschrift) nach, dass ich alle Ihre Daten an amazon und amazon leitet die Bestellung aufgeben wird, amazon werden Sie mit allen Informationen zu kontaktieren.
Nachdem ich kontaktiert wird die Bestellung von Amazon starten Sie die Zahlung und Versand Details.
Wenn Sie Fragen haben, zögern Sie nicht uns zu fragen.

MFG

2013/1/12 DJ 
Hallo..

Leider zeigt es mir die 1100d nicht mehr bei amazon an. Ich würde die kamera gerne kaufen. Mfg 

*Von:* Klaudia Holzman [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Gesendet:* Samstag, 12. Januar 2013 20:20
*An:* DJ
*Betreff:* Re: canon eos 1100d bei amazon

Hallo,
Das Canon EOS 1100D SLR-Digitalkamera (12 Megapixel, 6,9 cm (2,7 Zoll) Display, HD-Ready, Live-View) Kit inkl. EF-S 18-55mm 1:3,5-5,6 IS II ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 1 Jahr Vollgarantie.
Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EURO 180 + EURO 8,99 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).
Rückgaberecht ist voll Geld zurück in 30 Tagen. Wenn Sie kaufen senden Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Namen und Lieferadresse, um Ihre Bestellung mit Amazon platziert werden soll.

MFG

2013/1/12 DJ 
Hallo.

Haben sie die canon eos 1100d , die sie bei amazon eingestellt haben? 

Mfg

*VORSICHT!!!! Betrugsversuch.. Wir sind nicht darauf reingefallen!!!*

*Dann ist eine Email gekommen mit den Zahlungsdaten... Täuschend echt wie von Amazon. *


----------



## Svenni (15 Januar 2013)

Genauso war es bei mir auch! Und das Angbeot taucht immer wieder bei Amazon auf...das ist eine Frechheit! Ich hoffe das niemand mehr auf diese Betrüger reinfällt!


----------



## Hippo (15 Januar 2013)

*gebetsmühleanwerf*
Solange das "GierfrißtHirn"-Syndrom existiert wird es solche Seiten geben und genug gierige User die drauf reinfallen
Es hilft nur daß es die Wissenden den Unwissenden immer wieder vorkauen, wohl wissend daß sie die Gierigen nie erreichen werden.


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2013)

Dabei ist der Betrüger ja sogar noch ein bisschen fair, der bezeichnet sich hier ja sogar als


DJM schrieb:


> *Klau*dia


...diese Namenschöpfung kommt definitiv von klauen und nicht von Kalauern!


----------



## Tobi (16 Januar 2013)

Ja genau!!  *[email protected] hat mir auch einen Fernseher verkaufen wollen:*





> *Hallo wieder,*
> *Ich wurde von Amazon, dass sie schicken Ihnen alle die Zahlung und Lieferung Informationen informiert.*
> *Suchen Sie Ihren Posteingang sorgfältig und überprüfen Sie auch Ihren Bulk / Spam / Junk-Ordner, weil es dort vielleicht angekommen. Bitte lassen Sie mich wissen, ob alle Daten korrekt sind.*
> 
> *MFG*





*Und heute dieser hier:*

*[email protected]*

*Bei ihm gab es einen Samsung Fernseher, der ca. 600€ kostet für 470€. Da ich zumindest mal das Angebot prüfen wollte, viel mir sofort die gelb hinterlegte Email auf.*

*LG
Tobi *


----------



## ti2210 (17 Januar 2013)

Hallöchen,

der Betrug geht weiter!

Jetzt tauchen Sie unter der E-Mailadresse [email protected] auf!

Im Angebot war heute ein TV Gerät (gebraucht), was von Amazon selber für weit über 1000€ verkauft wird! Es sollte nur 590€ kosten!
Es war heute Früh eingestellt und relativ schnell wieder rausgenommen.
Da ich dachte es sei ein Preisfehler, kontaktierte ich die E-Mailadresse (die als "Logo" angezeigt wird - da wo sonst Amazonwarehouse oder halt Firmenlogos angezeigt werden!). Mit der Frage, ob es ein Preisfehler sei. Denn der angebotene TV (3D, LED-Backlight, 55 Zoll, Tripple Tuner von LG) kostet sonst wie oben geschrieben über 1000€. Ich wollte nun wissen, ob es ein Preisfehler ist, oder ob der Verkäufer versehentlich einen kleineren TV in der falschen "Rubrik" eingestellt hatte!

Als Antwort kam dann:

"Date: Thu, 17 Jan 2013 10:49:41 +0000
From: [email protected]
Subject: Re: LG 55LM620S 140 cm (55 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A+ (Full-HD, 400Hz MCI, DVB-T/C/S2, Smart TV, HbbTV) schwarz
To: XXXXXXXXXXXXX
Hallo,

Das LG 55LM620S 140 cm (55 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A+ (Full-HD, 400Hz MCI, DVB-T/C/S2, Smart TV, HbbTV) schwarz ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 2 Jahr Vollgarantie.
Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EUR 590,00 + EURO 10,00 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).
Rückgaberecht ist voll Geld zurück in 30 Tagen. Wenn Sie kaufen senden Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Namen und Lieferadresse, um Ihre Bestellung mit Amazon platziert werden soll.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"


während dessen wurde der TV anscheinend verkauft/rausgenommen. Als ich das bemerkte, schrieb ich den Verkäufer wieder an. Von wegen, dass da wohl schon jemand schneller war mit dem Bestellen und ich bedankte mich für die schnelle Antwort! Thema war für mich abgehakt!

Überraschender Weise hatte ich soeben wieder eine Antwort im Postfach:

Mit dem Wortlaut:
"Ok ist noch verfügbar.
Benötige ich Ihren vollständigen Namen und Ihre Adresse mit der Bestellung fortzufahren"


Seid bitte vorsichtig, wenn ihr bei Amazon einen Verkäufer entdeckt, der ein rotes "Logo" mit der Aufschrift [email protected] besitzt! Die Mailaddi läuft dann unter dem Namen Heinz Lüke!

Ich bin zum Glück nicht drauf reingefallen, da ich bei solch Traumangeboten zum Glück immer eine gesunde Skepsis besitze!

Viele Grüße
tina

[Modedit by Hippo: Verbogene Formatierung repariert]


----------



## Userbeitrag (18 Januar 2013)

Die Masche geht offenbarn mit den gleichen Hinterleuten auch 2013 weiter:
Der Verkäufername auf dem Marketplace ist aktuell "mxkaa",
(hat gerade 144 hochwertige Produkte zu Spottpreisen im Angebot:
http://www.amazon.de/s/?me=A1CGXBLHFI51KZ )
im Profilbild ist als Bild eine Mailadresse hinterlegt mit der Bitte um Kontaktaufnahme.


Gut, dass ihr die betroffene Mail-Adresse [email protected] hier angegeben habt,
so konnte ich den Beitrag hier über Google gleich finden.


----------



## Korporalkarotte (18 Januar 2013)

Schickt doch mal eine Mail an [email protected],
Die leiten das an die it-Abteilung weiter. MfG


----------



## Gast99 (19 Januar 2013)

Hier ist noch ein neuer "supergünstiger" amazon Anbieter: mkdas ([email protected])
http://www.amazon.de/gp/browse.html?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&me=A2RD5LXODSB5ER
Auch wenn ich bei Amazon schon einige gute Deals gemacht habe, diese Preise sind einfach zu gut um wahr zu sein.


----------



## Hano1753 (19 Januar 2013)

(...) versucht es jetzt mit

Hallo,
Das Panasonic DMR-BST720EG Blu-ray Recorder mit Twin HD DVB-S Tuner ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 1 Jahr Vollgarantie.
Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EURO 180 + EURO 8,99 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).
Rückgaberecht ist voll Geld zurück in 30 Tagen. Wenn Sie kaufen senden Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Namen und Lieferadresse, um Ihre Bestellung mit Amazon platziert werden soll.

MFG

habe mal eine Online-Anzeige plaziert, mal sehen, was passiert?


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2013)

Hano1753 schrieb:


> ...habe mal eine Online-Anzeige plaziert, mal sehen, was passiert?


Genau, irgendwo hin mal eine Online-Anzeige hingerotzt! Aber diverse Behörden wollen das ja nicht anders.


----------



## Parthuno (19 Januar 2013)

Heute ebenfalls neu eingestellt:

*Nikon D5100 SLR-Digitalkamera (16 Megapixel, 7.5 cm (3 Zoll) schwenk- und drehbarer Monitor, Live-View, Full-HD-Videofunktion) Kit inkl. AF-S DX 18-105 mm VR (bildstb.)*


für nur 200 Euro von dem bereits genannten Verkäufer * ([email protected]).*

Habe zum Glück rechtzeitig nachgeforscht weil es keine gültige Bestellnummer war.


----------



## Goblin (19 Januar 2013)

Ich hätt nie gedacht dass Besch****** so einfach is. Unglaublich,echt. Warum geh ich eigentlich jeden Tag malochen


----------



## Hippo (19 Januar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> ... Warum geh ich eigentlich jeden Tag malochen


Weil Du keine Lust hast Dich hier von uns in der Luft zerreißen zu lassen ...


----------



## ulsch (20 Januar 2013)

Hallo!
In den vergangengen Tagen bereits 3x bei Amazon immer wieder eingestellt: 

*Canon Speedlite 600 EX-RT für 280€*

Verkäufer auch hier *[email protected]* 
Ich war skeptisch, da zum einen der Preis extrem niedrig ist, der Blitz zum 3.Mal angeboten wurde und keine Angaben bezügl. Rückgabe- u. Widerspruchsrecht gemacht wurden. Per Mail nahm ich Kontakt auf und bekam die hier im Forum bereits bekannte Antwort:

Hallo,Das Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT (EOS Blitzgerät mit integriertem Funk-Auslöser, Leitzahl 60) ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 1 Jahr Vollgarantie.Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EURO 280 + EURO 8,99 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).Rückgaberecht ist voll Geld zurück in 30 Tagen. Wenn Sie kaufen senden Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Namen und Lieferadresse, um Ihre Bestellung mit Amazon platziert werden soll.MFG

Bevor sie geantwortet hat, habe ich dieses Forum gefunden.... zum Glück!!


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2013)

Verständnisfrage: ...wie kommt man zu diesem Anbieter? Könnte ich mal einen Link per "Unterhaltung" haben? Und warum wird Klaudia eigentlich konkrte verdächtigt?


----------



## BenTigger (20 Januar 2013)

Och Redu, wie wäre es, wenn du denTip nutzt, den auch du hier jedem immer wieder anrätst?
Tip: Lese doch einfach mal ein paar Beiträge zurück.
Da sind sowohl Opfer, die sich meldeten, weil sie Geld überwiesen haben aber keine Ware kommt und auch ein 1 -3 Links zu deren Waren.
Ich interessierte mich da für einen LCD Monitor, für um die 280 € der neu aber 1000€ kosten soll (UVP). So günstig nur, weil eben mal in den Karton gesehen wurde...

(siehe eine Seite zurück und im unterem Bereich)


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2013)

Das mit dem Konto in Ungarn habe ich schon gelesen. Einige hier aber haben gar nicht bezahlt sondern wurden zuvor u.a. durch dieses Forum hier gewarnt. Ich würds mir halt gern dann auch mal bei Amazon angucken.


ulsch schrieb:


> Klaudia schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Gebraucht - Wie neu


----------



## BenTigger (20 Januar 2013)

Uiii der Händlershop ist grade leer. Die Links von der Seite vorher sind grade auf einem leeren Shop gelinkt. da war vorher einiges an supergünstiger Ware im Angebot.


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2013)

Ja bei den Preisen ist alles verkauft ...


----------



## ulsch (21 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das mit dem Konto in Ungarn habe ich schon gelesen. Einige hier aber haben gar nicht bezahlt sondern wurden zuvor u.a. durch dieses Forum hier gewarnt. Ich würds mir halt gern dann auch mal bei Amazon angucken.


 
Das Angebot mit dem Canon Blitz wurde in der letzten Woche 3x eingestellt, war dann aber auch relativ schnell immer wieder weg. Sonst bei Amazon beispielsweise einfach das Handy, das hier auch öfters genannt wird, eingeben. Vielleicht sind die hier im Forum genannten Mailadressen unter den Gebraucht-Anbietern zu finden. Als Kontakt wurde die genannten Emailadressen angegeben.


----------



## Boudisa (26 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich stöber z. Zt. nach einem Tablet bei Amazon und mir sind dabei diese Angebote aufgefallen:

[Mailadresse entfernt]

http://www.amazon.de/gp/browse.html?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&me=A2Z2RNI1RZSNTN

stets "wie neu"
stets weit unter Preis.
stets sehr beliebte Artikel.

Daraufhin habe ich mal Stichwort Betrug und Amazon gesucht und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Meint ihr das passt?

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailaddi entfernt, bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten
Bei bloßem Verdacht dürfen keine Klarnamen oder Mailadressen genannt werden]


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2013)

Bei Deinem Link kommt nur eine allgemeine Übersichtsseite, nichts spezifisches zu Tablets
Aber grundsätzlich gilt wie von Dir lobenswerterweise berücksichtigt der Satz:


> Was zu schön ist um wahr zu sein ist auch selten wahr!


----------



## Boudisa (26 Januar 2013)

Scheint so, dass alle Angebote entfernt wurden.


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2013)

Und was lernen wir daraus 
Das Bauchgefühl war richtig!

(Amazon ist im Gegensatz zu Ebay etwas restriktiver)


----------



## flare72 (26 Januar 2013)

Hi, leider hab ich dieses Forum zu spät gefunden und bin auf den Betrug reingefallen!

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...?ie=UTF8&qid=1359215111&sr=8-1&condition=used

Das Galaxy Note 2 wird sehr billig angeboten (ca. 320€); die Verkäufernamen der Betrüger variieren ständig.
Nachdem man den Verkäufer per Mail kontaktiert hat und, wie bei mir, das Geld für das Handy überwiesen hat versucht er einem noch 4 WEITERE Handys anzudrehen!

Meint ihr es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit das Geld auf irgendeine Weise wiederzukriegen? 
Habe immernoch zu den Betrüger kontakt...


----------



## byty (26 Januar 2013)

man lässt von jedem angebot in dem Vorkasse verlangt wird generell die Finger

byty


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2013)

flare72 schrieb:


> Meint ihr es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit das Geld auf irgendeine Weise wiederzukriegen?


Wenn ich den Link mit meinem Account benutze und kaufe, dann erfolgt die Zahlung im Lastschriftverfahren durch Amazon. Kommt keine Ware, dann geht der Betrag entweder über Amazon zurück oder direkt über mein Konto.

Jetzt habe ich das erst verstanden:





flare72 schrieb:


> Nachdem man den Verkäufer per Mail kontaktiert hat und, wie bei mir, das Geld für das Handy überwiesen hat versucht er einem noch 4 WEITERE Handys anzudrehen!


 Du bestellst einen Artikel, der bei Amazon gelistet ist dann außerhalb von Amazon per eMail? Dafür ist Amazon nun wirklich nicht da.

Habe eben übrigens auch versucht das Teil zu bestellen. Dann kommt die Meldung, dass es an den gewünschten Ort (immerhin eine Großstadt in Deutschland!) nicht geliefert werden kann. Und an der Stelle könnte man dann den Verkäufer kontaktieren aber mal ehrlich - wie blöd ist das denn?


----------



## flare72 (26 Januar 2013)

ja nachhinein klingt das auch total blöd, aber damals kam wohl die gier ins spiel da klingt alles anders...
ich war auch ziemlich skeptisch bei der ganzen sache, die (natürlich gefakten, jedoch sehr glaubwürdigen) amazon mails, die die transaktion versicherten, haben mich dann aber doch dazu "überredet"


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2013)

...dann poste doch mal die Kontonummer, damit Tante Google die im Zusammenhang mit den kritischen Beiträgen findet.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (27 Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und den "netten" Verkäufer per Mail kontaktiert, das ich das Handy gerne hätte. Daraufhin habe ich folgende Mail (Screenshot) von "Amazon" bekommen





*Man beachte die Rechtschreibung von "Amazon"*

*Beispiel;*
*Bitte beachten Sie:* Dieser Verkäufer ist geschützt und autorisiert durch uns mit Banküberweisung (Bankkonto) zu tun und wir garantieren diese Transaktion mit diesem Verkäufer.

Geht man mit der Maus auf "Bestätigen Zahlung" sieht man unten in der Statusleiste, das der Link zu der Domain
"amazon-center.com " führt. Der Inhaber der Domain ist laut Whois;

Owner Contact:
   Kleinz Martin
   NA
   Martin-Luther-King-Platz 6
   20146 Hamburg, 20146, DE

Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, das dies ein Fake Name ist



Reducal schrieb:


> ...dann poste doch mal die Kontonummer, damit Tante Google die im Zusammenhang mit den kritischen Beiträgen findet.


 
*Zahlungsadresse:*
Name: DUMITRU STEFANICA CONSTANTIN
IBAN:RO55BRDE390SV37395483900
Swift/Bic Code: BRDEROBU
Stadt: Bucharest
Bank Name: BRD
Land: Rumänien


----------



## Hippo (27 Januar 2013)

Also wem da nicht ein Kronleuchter aufgeht der zieht sich auch die Unterhose mit der Kneifzange an ...
Adresse in Hamburg und ich soll nach Rumänien überweisen ...


----------



## Goblin (27 Januar 2013)

Martin-Luther-King-Platz 6 in Hamburg ist die Adresse einer UNI. Da wird wohl kaum jemand wohnen


----------



## fernsehsucher (31 Januar 2013)

Habe den Thread nicht weiter verfolgt, wollte nur sagen, dass bei Fernsehern das gerade ziemlich häufig auftritt.


----------



## Dana1234 (1 Februar 2013)

Er ist wieder zurück! 
Hab mich diese sowie letzte Woche mehrmals auf Amazon wegen nem Core i7 3930k umgesehen.
Mehrmals das selbe Angebot. 180Euro gebraucht. Es handelt sich immer wieder um den selben Verkäufer nur unter einem anderen Namen z.B.: sdass,frgrrr ......
Letzte Woche unter: [email protected]
Diese Woche: [email protected]
Habe Amazon schon mehrmals daruf Hingewiesen. Angebote wurden entfernt-nächster tag selbes Spiel andere Name! Keine Lust mehr zu Reporten


----------



## vflborusse (1 Februar 2013)

ich bin auch drauf reingefallen,wie komme ich denn jetzt wieder an mein geld,hab heute noch ne rechnung bekommen die ich bezahlen soll von 398 für eine canon die würde dann zusammen mit dem handy verschickt werden,hat irgendeiner nen rat oder lösung?


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2013)

vflborusse schrieb:


> ....hat irgendeiner nen rat oder lösung?


Frage doch den Verkäufer erst mal nach der ersten Sendung!

Solltest du wirklich ein Betrugsopfer sein und den Betrag ins Ausland überwiesen haben, dann ist der futsch! Man kann und sollte dann zwar eine Anzeige erstatten, doch die Erfolgsaussichten hinsichtlich einer Rückgewinnung sind nicht gut.

Dass du nun nicht noch mehr gutes Geld schlechtem hinter her schmeißt, erklärt sich wohl von selbst, oder?


----------



## sosolala (4 Februar 2013)

diesen Betrueger, die den Amazon.de Marketplace fuer ihre Betrugsangebote verwenden koennen, diesen Kriminellen macht es Amazon ganz leicht. Es findet offensichtlich keine Ueberpruefung der Verkaeufer statt. Ich hatte auch mehrere Betrugsangebote im Oktober 12 gemeldet. Aber wie kann man melden? Da gibts ueberhaupt keine Moeglichkeit, das schnell und effektiv zu machen. Dann mit einem Amazon/Mitarbeiter gechattet. Der hat sich nicht die Bohne dafuer interessiert, er meinte nur, man sieht doch, dass das Angebot unrealistisch ist. Ich schlug vor, einen MELDE/Button auf der Amazon.de Marketplace Seite zu integrieren, damit Amazon schnell reagieren koenne. Er sagte mir, er werde es weiterleiten. Haha, hab ich mir schon damals gedacht. Da wird nix draus. Und wie man sieht es wird munter weiter betrogen und Amazon versaut sich den guten Ruf. Ich schwoers euch, der wird so schlecht wie ihn ebay schon hat.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2013)

sosolala schrieb:


> ...Amazon versaut sich den guten Ruf. Ich schwoers euch, der wird so schlecht wie ihn ebay schon hat.


Nein! Aber wenn sich eBay noch ganz viel mehr Mühe gibt, wird es irgend wann mal ein bisschen so gut sein, wie Amazon.

Das sind alles gewinnorientierte Unternehmen. So lange das Geschäft prima läuft, hat man keine Notwendigkeit, an solchen Schrauben zu drehen. Und wenn jemand als Betrüger so ein Portal lediglich als Honeypot für anderweitige Aktionen nutzt, dann kann der Portalanbieter dagegen nicht viel ausrichten. Gemessen an den sonst hervorragenden Umsätzen, ist diese Sparte doch nur eine recht geringfügige Randerscheinung, auch wenn es für Betroffene sehr ärgerlich ist.

Schau doch mal z. B. mobile.de und immobilienscout24.de an - dort liegen tausende gefakter Angebote rum und das interessiert auch niemanden.


----------



## sosolala (4 Februar 2013)

aha, so einfach ist das also. Amazon hat ein Portal für Betrügerangebote eingerichtet und muß sich noch nicht mal dafür verantworten? Bin rechtlcih nicht firm, aber ist sowas nicht strafbar? Wer einer Straftat Vorschub leistet oder billigend in Kauf nimmt wird doch auch bestraft, oder nicht?​


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2013)

sosolala schrieb:


> ....Amazon ... strafbar?


Nein, Amazon weiß davon je eigentlich nichts. Und wenn etwas auffällt, dann bemüht sich Amazon nach den zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten, das zu unterbinden. Außerdem, wer ist eigentlich der Herr Amazon? Ist dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass Amazon nicht einmal eine deutsche Firma ist? Schau mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon



sosolala schrieb:


> Bin rechtlcih nicht firm, aber ist sowas nicht strafbar?


Auch nein, dafür kannst du ja nichts.



sosolala schrieb:


> Amazon hat ein Portal für Betrügerangebote eingerichtet....


Das ist schlichtweg Unsinn. Betrüger nutzen die Plattform von Amazon missbräuchlich, wie ja auch motorisierte Bankräuber auf der Flucht gern mit Autos den öffentlichen Verkehrsgrund verwenden. Die Flucht ist illegel, kann man deshalb die Straßenmeisterei die Gemeinde belangen?



Reducal schrieb:


> Betrüger nutzen die Plattform von Amazon missbräuchlich....


Da Amazon kein Schaden entsteht, nennt man das übrigens auch eine straflose Vorbereitungshandlung. Dem Betrug ist es nämlich immanent, dass getäuscht, verschleiert und verdunkelt wird.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (5 Februar 2013)

sosolala schrieb:


> aha, so einfach ist das also.​


​​Eigendlich ist es noch viel einfacher, *Augen auf beim Onlinekauf*. Oder würde Dir kein Kronleuchter aufgehen, wenn Du eine Mail wie in meinem Posting #61 bekommen würdest?​​Das klappt aber nicht, wenn die Gier das Hirn frisst​


----------



## Goblin (5 Februar 2013)

Genau ! Warum sollte sich jemand ein Handy kaufen und es zwei Tage später für über die Hälfte billiger wieder verkaufen ? Das ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn. Entweder ist er verdammt dämlich oder will einfach nur beschei***. Ich würd mir solche Sachen eh niemals gebraucht kaufen. Egal ob seriöse Anzeige oder nicht


----------



## Reducal (5 Februar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Ich würd mir solche Sachen eh niemals gebraucht kaufen.


FACK! Es heißt zwar


> gebraucht wie neu


aber der Haken für den Käufer ist doch nahezu immer der mangelnde Gewährleistungsschutz. Wenn ein gebrauchtes Gerät kaputt geht, kommen aus einem Onlinehandel doch nur die ganz seriösen Verkäufer für Reparatur oder Ersatz auf. Betrüger garantieren sowieso alles und leisten nichts!


----------



## bece (6 Februar 2013)

hier, auch so ein Kandidat...

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...?ie=UTF8&qid=1360175036&sr=8-1&condition=used


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2013)

Man kann das glaube ich kurzerhand darauf reduzieren - wenn einer innerhalb Amazon den Direktkontakt sucht ist was faul


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2013)

bece schrieb:


> hier, auch so ein Kandidat...
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...?ie=UTF8&qid=1360175036&sr=8-1&condition=used


Schade, offiziell will die KURZ62.LTD scheints nicht verkaufen, mir jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## Hippo (6 Februar 2013)

Jetzt grad gibts das nur noch neu für 999.- Euronen


----------



## bece (7 Februar 2013)

hallo,
der verkäufer wechselt regelmäßig seinen Namen und seine Verkäuferadresse.
und ja, der Bestellvorgang bricht immer ab...

ich hab amazon schon mehrfach auf diesen Verkäufer aufmerksam gemacht aber ausser  ein -aus vielen textbausteinen zusammengesetztes- danke schön, kommt da nicht.

jetzt sind sie seine angebote zwar wiedermal kurzfristig raus aber ich bin mir sicher, in einigen stunden, sieht man sie wieder...


grüsse bece


----------



## bece (7 Februar 2013)

jetzt wirds ganz dreist...

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...?ie=UTF8&qid=1360267529&sr=8-2&condition=used


----------



## simiLu (8 Februar 2013)

Dana1234 schrieb:


> Er ist wieder zurück!
> Hab mich diese sowie letzte Woche mehrmals auf Amazon wegen nem Core i7 3930k umgesehen.
> Mehrmals das selbe Angebot. 180Euro gebraucht. Es handelt sich immer wieder um den selben Verkäufer nur unter einem anderen Namen z.B.: sdass,frgrrr ......
> Letzte Woche unter: [email protected]
> ...




Hallo,
Woher weist Du das mit den verschiedenen Emails? ist du selbst Opfer geworden?LG


----------



## reisimmba (9 Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute, auch ich bin auf diese fiese Masche von "Schweitzerantje" reingefallen.
Es handelte sich um eine Kamera von Olympus zu etwa dem halben Neupreis.
Was mir, leider zu spät, aufgefallen ist:
das Angebot war nur auf meinem Laptop und nicht auf meinem PC sichtbar.
Auch die Mitarbeiterin von Amazon konnte zeitgleich das Angebot nicht sehen.
Die 280,-€ kann ich wohl abhaken, werde aber Anzeige erstatten.

Gruß reiner


----------



## SimiLu (9 Februar 2013)

Hallo Reiner,
Wie ich sehe finden sich immer mehr Opfer. Ich bin auch auf Antje Schweitzer reingefallen.Habe bereits einen weiteren Kontakt der Opfer von Ihr wurde.Vielleicht können wir noch mehr zusammentrommeln und eine gesammelte Anzeige gegen Sie stellen. LG


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2013)

SimiLu schrieb:


> ...noch mehr zusammentrommeln und eine gesammelte Anzeige gegen Sie stellen...


Und wer soll die dann bearbeiten? Jeder einzelne Fall würde abgetrennt und schließlich wieder am Ort jedes einzelnen Geschädigten landen, wenn das begünstigte Konto bei einer ausländischen Bank ist.


----------



## Goblin (9 Februar 2013)

> eine gesammelte Anzeige


 
Sowas gibt es in Deutschland nicht. Leute,informiert euch bevor ihr so ein Unfug schreibt


----------



## SKE (12 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, scheinbar bin ich nicht der erste der solche Erfahnungen gemacht hat. Hier mal die Mail von heute:

Hallo,

Das Samsung UE46ES6710 117 cm (46 Zoll) 3D-LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A (Full-HD, 400Hz CMR, DVB-T/C/S2) weiß ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 2 Jahr Vollgarantie.
Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EURO 450,00 + EURO 0,00 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).
Rückgaberecht ist voll Geld zurück in 30 Tagen. Wenn Sie kaufen senden Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Namen und Lieferadresse, um Ihre Bestellung mit Amazon platziert werden soll.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bartlomiej Wiecek

Mail kam von:
[email protected]
Amazon Mitarbeiter fand dies auch etwas seltsam. Grade noch rechtzeitig schwer ins zweifeln gekommen 
Also unter der oben genannten Mail NICHTS bestellen.
Die Antwort auf die Frage, nach der zahlungsabwicklung sah wie folgt aus:
Dieser Auftrag wird durch Amazon A-bis-z Garantie-Programm gehen.
Wenn Sie bereit sind für diesen Kauf sind, brauche ich Ihre Amazon Benutzer-ID kennen,
vollständigen Namen und Ihre Adresse.
Sobald ich diese Informationen habe, werde ich starten die offiziellen Verfahren,
und Amazon werden Sie darüber informieren. Darüber hinaus erhalten Sie wichtige
Richtlinien + Anleitungen von ihnen (bitte durch sie genau gehen).
Ich werde die Versandkosten zu behandeln, so wird dies kostenlos für Sie.
Wir freuen uns von Ihnen zu hören.
Grüße!
So far, hoffentlich werden diese Leute schnell aus dem Verkehr gezogen.


----------



## flare72 (12 Februar 2013)

Hey Leute die Maschine\Betrüger benutzt jetzt meinen Namen (Bartlomiej Wiecek) so wie es *SKE* gepostet hat!!
Ich war wohl der letzte der reingefallen ist, und jetzt übernimmt es Daten aus meinen Mails, son scheiss -_-


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

Hast Du das bereits bei Amazon gemeldet und Anzeige erstattet?


----------



## flare72 (12 Februar 2013)

Ja, Amazon sagt, dass sie mir nicht helfen können, weil außerhalb der Amazonplattform gehandelt wurde, und Polizei braucht erstmal iwelche Bedingungen bevor man das als Betrug sehen kann, und dann haben sie mich ausgelacht und meinten mein Geld würde ich eh nicht mehr bekommen, weil der Betrüger im Ausland sitzt.


----------



## bece (12 Februar 2013)

aus Kurz62LTD ist jetzt MAJA6LTD geworden...
http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listi...?ie=UTF8&qid=1360267529&sr=8-2&condition=used


Amazon werd ich es nicht (mehr) melden, da passiert wenig bis nichts...


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

flare72 schrieb:


> Ja, Amazon sagt, dass sie mir nicht helfen können, weil außerhalb der Amazonplattform gehandelt wurde, und Polizei braucht erstmal iwelche Bedingungen bevor man das als Betrug sehen kann, und dann haben sie mich ausgelacht und meinten mein Geld würde ich eh nicht mehr bekommen, weil der Betrüger im Ausland sitzt.


 

Die Polizei hat die Anzeige aufzunehmen. Es ist nicht Sache der Polizei festzustellen ob SIE das als Betrug sehen.
Allerdings ist es richtig daß die Chancen das Geld wiederzusehen gegen Null tendieren wenn Du ins Ausland überwiesen hast.
Wenn der Typ den Namen nur in der Mail verwandt hat, kann Amazon zwar nicht viel tun. Allerdings kann Dir der SKE alle Daten des Verkäufers mitteilen. DANN könnte auch Amazon einen Grund sehen tätig zu werden wenn Du ihnen die Daten mitteilst.


----------



## flare72 (12 Februar 2013)

Was meinst du mit alle Daten des Verkäufers?


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

Kontonummer/Adresse - einfach alles was er weiß über den Typ


----------



## flare72 (12 Februar 2013)

Ich hab ja auch alle Daten des verkäufers, die Interessieren Amazon leider nur sehr wenig


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

Ich dachte da mehr an die Polizei und die Abwehr des Identitätsdiebstahls


----------



## flare72 (12 Februar 2013)

Ja er hat jedoch nur meinen zweiten Vornamen verwendet und das wird dann wohl kein Identitätsdiebstahl mehr sein :\


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

Gehört der zweite Vorname nicht zu Deiner Identität?
Kennen Dich andere unter dem Namen?
Verwendet er u.U. jetzt auch Deine Adresse?
Wenn Du das alles auschließen kannst, ist es wahrscheinlich wirkich vergeblicher/überflüssiger Aufwand


----------



## flare72 (12 Februar 2013)

Also meinen zweiten Vornamen kennt niemand, und ohne den Ersten bin ich das ja theoretisch nicht
Meine Emal-Adresse verwendet er nicht, und meine Wohnadresse ist hier leider nicht zu sehen...
SKE lässt sich leider auch nicht anschreiben, der er nur Gast war, um die weiteren Mails von gefakten Amazon weiterzuleiten, wo die Adresse stehen müsste 
@ SKE kannstu bitte weitere Mails hier posten, die du von Amazon bekommen hast?


----------



## SKE (14 Februar 2013)

Also ich poste hier nochmal was, was ich von denen bekommen habe:




> Guten Tag
> 
> Wollen Sie immer noch, um dieses Produkt kaufen? lassen Sie mich wissen, damit ich die Bestellung abschließen können. Siehe den Link:
> http://amazondegermany.szm.com/amazondejfjksndksnkdnskdhksjskeiehwdhiwjksjeihiwhriwjoi.html
> ...


 
sehr interessant, jetzt haben sie eine neue Mail aber wohl die beschissenste Fake Amazon Seite die ich je gesehen habe.

Jetzt wird es aber richtig mies, der Link fordert einen auf, seinen Benutzernamen und Passwort einzugeben, scheint als ob es mittlerweile in größere Ligen gehen würden und direkt an das Konto gehen.
Die Mail kam dieses mal von : 4wfcsn9gpcyzkrt at marketplace.amazon.de
Mehr hab ich leider zu dem Thema nicht mehr. Ich könnte die noch ein wenig weiter ärgern wenn ihr wollt! Also da ich hier nur Gast bin und mich nicht in 100 Foren reg. will könnt ihr mir ne mail schreiben an
[Mailadresse entfernt]

P.S. ich habe Amazon geschrieben sie sollen dieses dubiose Angebot entfernen, war nach 5 minuten weg, der witz daran 10(!!!!!!!!!!!!) Minuten später waren 2 drin die noch billiger waren unter einem neuen Account!!!

[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt, bitte anmelden, dann geht die Kontaktaufnahme per PN >>> Nutzungsbedingungen!
Formatierung repariert und Quote-Tags gesetzt]


----------



## SKE (14 Februar 2013)

Was mir grade noch aufgefallen ist, totaler epic fail, betreff der Mail:

Frage zum Versand von Amazon-Kunde Regina Skowronski

Ehm beim besten Willen ist das nicht mein Name


----------



## flare72 (14 Februar 2013)

haha krass, das ist echt mies was hier abgezogen wird!
ich frag mich ob sich das für die Betrüger überhaupt lohnt, da ja eine Gebühr von 40€ monatlich bezahlt werden muss, oder bin ich da falsch informiert?


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2013)

flare72 schrieb:


> ob sich das für die Betrüger überhaupt lohnt, da ja eine Gebühr von 40€ monatlich bezahlt werden muss....


Wenn man falsche oder fremde Daten hinterlegt, ist das nicht wirklich ein Problem. Glaubst du wirklich, die Betrüger hantieren mich echten Datensätzen?


----------



## Goblin (14 Februar 2013)

> jetzt haben sie eine neue Mail aber wohl die beschissenste Fake Amazon Seite die ich je gesehen habe


 
Ich find die eigentlich recht gut gemacht,wenn man die Url nicht beachtet. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele da vor lauter $ Zeichen auf den Klüsen ihre Daten eingeben


----------



## uwek (15 Februar 2013)

Die Masche geht munter weiter
Vorsicht bei diesen Verkäufernamen:
fbhu
dg45er23
hdkds
und dieser emailadresse, die als jpg hinterlegt ist
[email protected]


----------



## SKE (16 Februar 2013)

In Moment kommen alle 30 Minuten neue Angebote, jedes mal von anderen Konten. 

Scheint als würde dies erstmal so bleiben. Wobei man normal schon stutzig wird wenn das Angebot die Warehouse Deals um mehrere hundert Eure unterbietet...


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2013)

Es hilft gar nichts da jeden einzeln zu nennen. Die Leute müssen begreifen daß es höchst doof ist sich auf der Amazon-Plattform AUSSERHALB mit den Anbietern mit dem Email-Avatar in Verbindung zu setzen


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2013)

http://www.vz-nrw.de/Amazon-Welle


> Denn was sich derzeit auf dem Marketplace von Amazon abspielt, sieht aus wie ein strategisch geplanter Dauerangriff von Trickbetrügern. Dort wo auch Firmen und Privatleute ihre Neu- und Gebrauchtwaren anbieten, tauchen wellenartig "Neue Verkäufer" auf mit top-aktuellen Geräten zu Spottpreisen. Von Apple bis Zeiss, von der Digitalkamera bis zum LED-TV reicht das Lock-Angebot.


----------



## nullnullschneider (21 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade eine dieser Betrugsattacken aufgedeckt, folgender Hergang:

Mir ist bei Amazon ein Samsung Ultrabook aufgefallen, welches gebraucht für weniger als die Hälfte des Neupreises angeboten wurde. Natürlich war ich gleich völlig enthusiastisch und hab mir das Angebot angesehen. Verkauft wurde es durch den Verkäufer 
*HELM4 H. LTD* ohne Bewertungen und deklariert als „neuer Verkäufer“. Vorsichtig wie ich bin, habe ich mir seinen Händlershop angesehen, um zu sehen ob dies ein Einzelverkauf ist oder ein Shop (wenn im Händlernamen LTD steht ist ein gesundes Misstrauen vorteilhaft). 
Es war ein Shop, der extrem Viele Artikel (jeder nur 1x Verfügbar) gebraucht und zu einem Superspitzenpreis angeboten hat. Sein Shoplogo ist ein grüner Button mit der Aufschrift: „kontaktieren mich *[email protected]“* 
Das hab ich getan und ihm folgende Email geschrieben:

_Sehr geehrte Damen, Herren,_

_wie kann es sein, dass ein Verkäufer dermaßen viele gebrauchte Hightechgeräte zu dermaßen günstigen Preisen verkauft? Und das als neuer Verkäufer ohne Bewertungen..?_
_Das stinkt zum Himmel, ich werde Amazon auf eine Prüfung hinweisen._

_mit freundichen Grüßen,_

nicht einmal 2 Minuten nach Versandt der Email, waren ALLE Artikel des Verkäufers aus Amazon gelöscht. (Durch die Email über gmail wurde mir der Name mit welchem er sich bei Google angemeldet hat gezeigt: *Wilhelm Heger*)
Selbstverständlich habe ich Amazon darauf hingewiesen, wodurch sich dann letztendlich der Betrug bestätigt hat.

Fazit: Vorsicht bei „neuen Verkäufern“ ohne Bewertungen. Sicher, jeder ist mal ein „neuer Verkäufer“, aber bei soo vielen soo günstigen Artikeln sollte bei JEDEM der Verstand über der Gier stehen.

mfg


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2013)

nullnullschneider schrieb:


> ....habe gerade eine dieser Betrugsattacken aufgedeckt....


...sollte besser schrieben entdeckt - von Aufdecken kann hier keine Rede sein. Übrigens, hast du die anderen 134 Gebote von diesem einen Betrüger auch schon gefunden?


----------



## nullnullschneider (21 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...sollte besser schrieben entdeckt - von Aufdecken kann hier keine Rede sein. Übrigens, hast du die anderen 134 Gebote von diesem einen Betrüger auch schon gefunden?


 
na dann eben "schrieben entdeckt" klugsch** 

hier noch Bilder dazu:
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3173/kh5ugi5g_jpg.htm
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3173/4sk7rk8l_jpg.htm


----------



## nullnullschneider (21 Februar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...sollte besser schrieben entdeckt - von Aufdecken kann hier keine Rede sein. Übrigens, hast du die anderen 134 Gebote von diesem einen Betrüger auch schon gefunden?


 
Und besser "hinhören" solltest Du auch. Ich habe geschrieben, ich habe eine "Betrugsattacke" aufgedeckt, nicht den Betrüger.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2013)

nullnullschneider schrieb:


> klugsch**


...da haste wohl dieses Mal wirklich Recht! Das ist mein Job hier.


----------



## nullnullschneider (21 Februar 2013)

Leute, das funktioniert!!
auf die gleiche Weise hab ich jetzt [email protected] aus der Welt geschafft.

Schreibt die Betrüger direkt an und teilt Ihnen mit, dass Ihr sie an Amazon verpetzt.

Ich weiß, die tauchen unter anderem Namen wieder auf.. aber stressen könnt Ihr sie damit.

Aber bitte nicht mit eurer lieblingsemailadresse und eurem echten Namen.


----------



## nullnullschneider (21 Februar 2013)

Der Text könnte so lauten:

Sehr geehrte Damen, Herren,
mir ist aufgefallen, dass sie wahnsinnig viele Artikel zu extrem günstigen Preisen anbieten, aber nicht eine Bewertung haben.
Ich muss Amazon umgehend darauf Aufmerksam machen, da ich hier von Betrug ausgehe.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## Goblin (21 Februar 2013)

Glaubt Du wirklich dass den das irgendwie juckt ?


----------



## nullnullschneider (21 Februar 2013)

Ich hab keine Ahnung.
Wenn er sich da irgendein Tool geschrieben hat, sicher nicht.
Wenn er alle Profile selbst neu anlegen muss vielleicht schon.
Und irgendwie muss es ihn ja jucken, wenn er sofort auf meine Emails reagiert.

ich mach mir nen Spaß draus. "attack the Scammer"


----------



## heddo (21 Februar 2013)

Hey Du hast recht,
hab das mit [email protected] gemacht. Der ist scheinbar grade dabei seine ganzen Artikel zu löschen. Werden immer weniger. 

und weg. Hehe


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Glaubt Du wirklich dass den das irgendwie juckt ?


Gut, wenn das genügend Leute oft genug machen wirds zumindest lästig, zum einen dem Gauner und zum andern der entsprechenden Abteilung von Amazon. Und nachdem Amazon grad eh schon unter Beschuß steht könnte ich mir mal naiverweise vorstellen daß die liebend gern auf eine weitere öffentlich diskutierte Baustelle verzichten können und sich lieber als verbraucherorientiertes Unternehmen darstellen möchten ...


----------



## nullnullschneider (21 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Gut, wenn das genügend Leute oft genug machen wirds zumindest lästig, zum einen dem Gauner und zum andern der entsprechenden Abteilung von Amazon. Und nachdem Amazon grad eh schon unter Beschuß steht könnte ich mir mal naiverweise vorstellen daß die liebend gern auf eine weitere öffentlich diskutierte Baustelle verzichten können und sich lieber als verbraucherorientiertes Unternehmen darstellen möchten ...


schön auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2013)

Genügend Aktivisten = die Arbeit der Melderei auf viel Schultern verteilen


----------



## heddo (21 Februar 2013)

[email protected] alias michaele346 ist wieder da.


----------



## Dollydotts (2 März 2013)

globetrotterin schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch gerade das Vergnügen, sowohl mit Juliane Fenstermacher als auch mit einem Musi oder Musa zu korrespondieren, die mir ein Sony Objektiv für 800 Euro statt 1600 andrehen wollten - mit derselben Masche wie oben beschrieben. Ich bin TV Redakteurin und habe vor das Thema aufzugreien. Allerdings bräuchte ich dafür ein echtes Opfer, sprich jemanden, der tatsächlich Geld verloren hat. Denn auch ich habe glücklicherweise in letzter Minute das Geld NICHT überwiesen, war aber drauf und dran. Kennt Ihr jemanden, der sich hat reinlegen lassen?


 
Hallo Globetrotterin, wenn interesse besteht bitte melden.
Habe ein Hochpreisiges Canon Speedlight 600 auf diesem Weg bestellt, bezahlt und nie wieder etwas gehört. Anbei die Mail von der Anbieterin und die wohl gefälschte Amazon Bestellbestätigung mit der Konto Verbindung auf die ich den Betrag überwiesen habe.

Karolin Meier <[email protected]> war die Anbieterin bei Amazon

Hallo,
Das Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT (EOS Blitzgerät mit integriertem Funk-Auslöser, Leitzahl 60)
 ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 1 Jahr Vollgarantie.
Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EURO 280 + EURO 8,99 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).
Rückgaberecht ist voll Geld zurück in 30 Tagen. Wenn Sie kaufen senden Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Namen und Lieferadresse, um Ihre Bestellung mit Amazon platziert werden soll.

MFG


----


----------



## Goblin (2 März 2013)

Na ja,bei dem Tarzandeutsch sollten eigentlich alle Alarmglocken schrillen. Aber Gier frisst Hirn



> [email protected]


 
Sowas riecht doch förmlich nach Beschiss. Und dann doch die Bankverbindung in Spanien

Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen im Amazon Marketplace irgendetwas auf Vorkasse zu kaufen. Das Risiko betrogen zu werden wäre mir zu hoch


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2013)

> amazon-unterstutzung.de


...sollte auch schon stutzig machen. Ein bei 1&1 (vorübergehend) gemieteter Serverplatz, der sicher nicht bezahlt und desahlb auch zeitnah wieder abgeschaltet wird. Ob SIMS-Immobilien in Bonn Bad Godesberg etwas vom Missbrauch seiner Daten weiß?


----------



## Goblin (4 März 2013)

Die Daten bei Denic dürften auch komplett falsch sein. Die Domain wird auf einen Spanischen ?? Fake Shop  ?? umgeleitet

Finger weg davon !


----------



## Nightsurfer (5 März 2013)

Schaue gerde bei Amazon rein. Eine hochwertige Canon 5d Mark 3 ggab es von der Dame für schlappe 1370 EUR. Heute ist die Kamera für nur 1380 im Angebot. Diesmal von einer [email protected] Beim Ansehen des Bildes musste ich schmunzeln. Sieht für mich nach Betrug in grösserem Stil aus. Was kann man da machen????


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 März 2013)

Nightsurfer schrieb:


> Was kann man da machen????


Bei Amazon verpetzen, sonst geht da nichts! Erst wenn ein Dämel gekauft und ins Nirwana überwiesen hat, könnte man den Geldfluss verfolgen, doch der versiegt bekanntlich auch irgendwann. Es ist dzt. sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass solche Betrüger entlarvt werden.


----------



## APr (6 März 2013)

Bei mir heißt sie auch Anja Trommler [email protected].
Der Text in der EMail ist auch immer sehr ähnlich nur dass der Produktname ausgetauscht wird:


> Hallo,
> Das Canon MP-E 65mm 1:2,8, 1-5fach Lupenobjektiv Objektiv ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
> Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 2 Jahr Vollgarantie.
> Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EURO 450 + EURO 8,99 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).
> ...


----------



## passer (7 März 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B007PRSMFQ/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## meldenanamazon (10 März 2013)

Hallo
Ich beobachte seit Wochen die Masche.Habe auch diese seltsame Mail erhalten die angeblich
von Amazon kommen soll.Habe zum Glück nicht darauf geantwortet.
Eigentlich sollte man nicht darauf reinfallen,bei dem Satzbau und bei dem schlechten Deutsch ist es fast unmöglich nicht stutzig zu werden,aber wer weis wie oft es schon passiert ist.
Weshalb ich aber eigentlich hier schreibe ist warum tun Amazon nichts dagegen ,absolut unverständlich,habe Sie bereits mehrfach informiert,aber nichts geschieht.


----------



## Hippo (10 März 2013)

meldenanamazon schrieb:


> ... warum tun Amazon nichts dagegen ...


Das mußt Du schon Amazon fragen ...


----------



## Heiko (10 März 2013)

Wenn mich einer fragen würde, käme ich irgendwie auf die Idee, dass die Betrugsabteilung bei Amazon eine personelle Aufstockung dringend nötig hätte.


----------



## ANJO (10 März 2013)

Hallo!
Hier scheint wieder ein Betrug zu sein...Der hammer Preis konnte man sofort verlocken aber ich bin auf einmal sehr skeptisch geworden wegen des Preises. Gott sei Dank habe ich eine ähnliche Kopie hier gefunden. Amazon Käufer... bitte sei vorsichtig!!!



> *Betreff:* Re: LG Fernseher
> *Datum:* Sat, 09 Mar 2013 06:27:43 +0100
> Hallo,
> Das LG 55LM620S 140 cm (55 Zoll) Cinema 3D LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A+ (Full-HD, 400Hz MCI, DVB-T/C/S2, Smart TV, HbbTV) schwarz ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
> ...


 
[Modedit by Hippo: Quote-Tags ergänzt]


----------



## passer (11 März 2013)

Ich muss bemerken, das Angebot war 10 Minuten nach Absenden der Mitteilung von Amazon entfernt wurden.
Besser wäre es jedoch, das beim Einstellen von Artikeln keine Emails in Grafik eingebunden werden dürften.
Und andere Maßnahmen sollten doch leicht in das Amazon Bestellsystem zu integrieren sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 März 2013)

Interessant


----------



## Fabjo (12 März 2013)

Hallo

Wäre auch fast auf diese abzocker reingefallen, hab zum glück noch rechtzeitig das forum hier entdeckt !
Habe auch schon einige dieser email adressen und angebote amazon gemeldtet

Es werden täglich mehr fakes auf amazon, besonders bei den Objektiven.....echt traurig


----------



## 231142 (14 März 2013)

Leider bin ich auch reingefallen :-( ! Neue Mail: [email protected]


----------



## HHamburgerrr (15 März 2013)

Hätte fast eine Eos 5D Mark III für 1050,00 gekauft halt auch trallala Amazon 
der or die müssen ja ein ganzen Versandhandel haben 'gg achso di3 cam in der
Ausstattung ca. 3500€ hätt ja sein können nääää ' verdreh die Augen .
Schon komisch vieviel HTC man so haben kann 
kennt den wer ---> hreubreub.'hust man wird nurrrr verarschT 
Achso schrieb abholen ---> ----> zu unsicher ----> gg 

na mal weiter schauen '


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2013)

Wie wärs mit der Anwendung wenigstens rudimentärer Rechtschreibregeln?
Das würde die Lesbarkeit Deines Posts ungemein erhöhen ...


----------



## HHamburgerrr (15 März 2013)

Meine Tastatur hakt hin und
wieder ' aber ehrlich ist das 
so wichtig


----------



## Hippo (16 März 2013)

Ja, denn es ist ein Akt der Höflichkeit gegenüber den Wissen hier das Lesen leichter zu machen.
Fünf solche Posts in Reihe und Du hast genau noch NULL Lust weiterzulesen und sich noch mit dem Problem des Posters zu befassen. Blöd dann nur wenn Dein Post der fünfte ist ...


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2013)

WeisstDuauchmitkaputterLeertastekannmandurchauslangeTexteschreibennurwirddasdannirgendwannunübersichtlichfüralleanderen.


----------



## HHamburgerrr (16 März 2013)

Schreib gerade mit den Anbieter dieser Annonce und überlege wie man solch 
treiben unterbinden kann ( weiß nicht das es meine 2te. @ addy ist ) . 
Frech ist jawohl das er oder Sie schreibt Kaufabwicklung ist sicher  
Jemand eine Ahnung was angebracht wäre in dieser Situation ? 
Einfach in Sande verlaufen lassen der oder die jenige hat in ein anderen Portal
inseriert weil ich für mich sehen wollte ob es 2 oder mehrmals verkauft wird .
Jemand eine  Idee ??


----------



## HHamburgerrr (16 März 2013)

Hoffe meine Schreibweise ist etwas besser 
bzw. besser zu lesen da wahr ich wohl zu 
schnell .
Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2013)

Wir hatten das hier schon mehrfach. Beschwerde an Amazon ist das einzige, das man unternehmen kann. Jeglicher eMailverkehr mit den Halunken macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## HHamburgerrr (16 März 2013)

Hmmmmm hab gestern mit Amazon telefoniert weil ich wissen 
wollte was ich machen soll(te) die sagten hören sie auf ihr Bauch
Gefühl . 
Und das war's das ist nicht wirklich viel finde ich . 
Wie lange geht das ganze jetzt eigendlich , na weil eigendlich wollt
ich ja bis die merkwürdige Bankverbindung mir zugeschickt würde ! 
Oder bekomm ich nun Mahnungen ins Haus ;(


----------



## HHamburgerrr (16 März 2013)

Ich glaub ich bin hier ' in gewissen sinne falsch oder ? 
Hab über ein anderes Portal die Anzeige gefunden 
und die Abwicklung über Amazon Payments aber eben
alles gleich .....wenn den so ist soory .
Wie kann das sein das die ganze Verlinkung nach Amazon
Payments läuft ? 
Mich würd mal interessieren wieviele da schon bezahlt haben 
auf die auslandsadressen ? 
Komisch schaue immer ---) WISO ( ZDF ) und wäre trotzdem fast
drauf eingestiegen tzzzzzzzz......'


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2013)

HHamburgerrr schrieb:


> Wie kann das sein das die ganze Verlinkung nach Amazon Payments läuft ?


Macht es doch gar nicht! > HIER < z. B. wird ein Fehler vorgetäuscht, der den Interessenten dann direkt zu den Betrügern führt, wenn er den eMailkontkat beginnt. Die geben ihm dann eine Kontoverbindung im Nirwana und wer dann dorthin überweist, ist sein Geld unwiederbringlich los.


----------



## HHamburgerrr (17 März 2013)

Bis jetzt hab ich bei Ebay und Co. Immer eine gute Nase gehabt 
aber ich denke , ich muss meine Blauäugigkeit mal ein wenig 
besser der heutigen zeit anpassen ! 
Vor lauter billiger...billiger wird ich mich mal des öfteren fragen
ob die Risiko freudigkeit wirklich noch so angebracht ist 
Ich bekomme täglich mails ich möchte doch bitte bezahlen !
Lg. HHamburgerrr


----------



## Hippo (17 März 2013)

HHamburgerrr schrieb:


> ...aber ich denke , ich muss meine Blauäugigkeit mal ein wenig besser der heutigen zeit anpassen !


Guter Plan ...
... könnte sich positiv auf den Kontostand auswirken ...


----------



## Mimmy (17 März 2013)

Hallo,


> Das Melitta E 970-101 Kaffeevollautomat Caffeo CI / Cappuccinatore/ silber-schwarz ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
> Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 2 Jahr Vollgarantie.
> Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EURO 350 + EURO 8,99 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).
> Rückgaberecht ist voll Geld zurück in 30 Tagen. Wenn Sie kaufen senden Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Namen und Lieferadresse, um Ihre Bestellung mit Amazon platziert werden soll.
> ...


 
Bei mir heisst "Sie" Kathrin Kuhn

[email protected]


----------



## Deckerle (23 März 2013)

Sch..... Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen.
Geld überwiesen,die ware ist nie angekommen,ich bin sooooo blöd.


----------



## Diana (23 März 2013)

Sie heisst jetzt [email protected]


----------



## Frosch2323 (28 März 2013)

HA!

Ja, mit dieser lieben Petra Bauer habe ich auch Kontakt gehabt heute -.-

"Hallo,

Das Samsung UE40ES6300 101 cm (40 Zoll) 3D-LED-Backlight-Fernseher, Energieeffizienzklasse A (Full-HD, 200Hz CMR, DVB-T/C/S2, Smart TV) schwarz ist Neuzustand (es musste nur aufgeführt als "Gebraucht - Wie neu" werden, wie der Kasten geöffnet wurde).
Komplett mit allen Hersteller mitgelieferte Zubehör, Deutschland-Modell, 2 Jahr Vollgarantie.
Es wurde nicht verwendet. Der Preis ist EURO 350 + EURO 8,99 für die Lieferung (1 - 3 Tage).
Rückgaberecht ist voll Geld zurück in 30 Tagen. Wenn Sie kaufen senden Sie mir Ihren vollständigen Namen und Lieferadresse, um Ihre Bestellung mit Amazon platziert werden soll."

Hab jetzt mal 10 Minuten versucht, Mittel und Wege zu finden um Amazon zu kontaktieren aber die scheinen daran kein besonders großes Interesse zu haben...


----------



## Hippo (28 März 2013)

Diese Gauner sind mehr und schneller als Amazon reagieren kann denke ich mal.
Selbst hier im Forum kommen immer wieder trotz aller technischer Maßnahmen Spammer durch die dann manuell abgefischt werden müssen


----------



## mimijam (31 März 2013)

ist einem von euch der verkäufer "[email protected]" bekannt?
dieser verkauft auch seeeeehr günstige Smartphones. (statt 750€ nur 330€).
Auch keine Verkäuferbewertungen vorhanden und die Artikelbeschreibung ist in einem sehr gebrochenem deutsch.

Wir wohl auch einer dieser Betrüger sein...


----------



## Deckerle (1 April 2013)

Las bloß die Finger von den Leuten.
Mir hat er auch versichert das er oder sie keine Betrüger ist.


----------



## Hippo (1 April 2013)

Deckerle schrieb:


> Las bloß die Finger von den Leuten.
> Mir hat er auch versichert das er oder sie keine Betrüger ist.


Wenn einer mal bis hierher gefunden hat *UND TROTZDEM* noch drauf reinfällt ...
... soll dann die gleiche Summe als Strafe für ausgemachte Blödheit an den Verein zur Pflege ausgemachter DAUs zahlen.
(Oder hier dem Team einen ausgeben)


----------



## nich-mit-mir (1 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> (Oder hier dem Team einen ausgeben)


 
In der letzten Eilmeldung die ich gelesen habe stand;



> ++++Eiermeldung++++Berühmtes Berliner Nilpferd Knorke in Likör ertrunken++++


 
Somit fällt das "Ausgeben" dann wohl ins Wasser


----------



## Hippo (1 April 2013)

> ++++Eiermeldung++++Berühmtes *Berliner* Nilpferd Knorke in Likör ertrunken++++


Das betrifft *fränkische* Nilpferde nicht ...
(was will ein fränkisches Nilpferd auch in der Nähe von Likör ...)


----------



## HHamburgerrr (8 April 2013)

....wir haben ja irgendwie selber Schuld oder ' 
Billiger....billiger


----------



## Hippo (8 April 2013)

Der alte Spruch - Gier frißt Hirn ...


----------



## UnglaublichoO (10 April 2013)

Ich frage mich gerade echt wie man auf sowas reinfällt - klar Gier frisst Gehirn. Aber ihr würdet doch auch nicht von ner Brücke springen, nur weil euch wer 10 Euro dafür geben würde. Das ist doch eigentlich gesunder Menschenverstand. Ihr würdet doch auch nie was unter marktpreis verkaufen  - es sei denn es ist was faul.

Den Betrüger zu "ärgern" bringt wahrscheinlich auch nicht viel, das ist nen bot der einfach nen neuen account innerhalb von 1 Minute erstellt.


----------



## Hippo (10 April 2013)

UnglaublichoO schrieb:


> .... Aber ihr würdet doch auch nicht von ner Brücke springen, nur weil euch wer 10 Euro dafür geben würde...


Es würde auch keiner einem Unbekannten in der Fußgängerzone 500 € in die Hand drücken auf das Versprechen hin nächstes Wochenende einen großen Flachbildfernseher vorbeizubringen ...
Oder doch?


----------



## yeti_mu (10 April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, das mit dem gier frisst Hirn, bei mir hatts auch "geklappt"
400€ für nix nach Griechenland überwiesen, hier die Kontodaten, wenn nochmal jemand einen ähnlichen "Aussetzer" hatte:

*Name: APETRI MIHAELA*
*IBAN: GR54 0140 1790 1790 0210 1103 536*
*SWIFT: CRBAGRAA*
*Account Number: 179-002101-103536*
*Adresse der Bank: SEPOLION 179,GREECE*
*Bank Name: ALPHA BANK*
*Land: GREECE*

wenn ich dieses Forum vorher gefunden/gesucht hätte ....ttzzzzzz selber schuld

hatte übrigens mit Wilhelm Heger <[email protected]>
und
Smahan Cicek <[email protected]> email Kontakt

die domain, von der die Emails kommen gehört:
*Domainabfrage-Ergebnis*

*Domaindaten*

Domain bestellbestaetigung-amazon-online.de
Letzte Aktualisierung 08.01.2013
*Domaininhaber*

da müsste sich doch was zusammenbauen lassen, oder

[Modedit by Hippo: Denic-Daten gelöscht - geschützte Daten der Denic]

ach so weis ja nicht ob hier Mail Adressen so eintragen werden dürfen, sonst einfach "zensieren"

[X] done


----------



## Goblin (10 April 2013)

Man kann davon ausgehen dass die Daten falsch sind. In St. Augustin gibt es keine Rathausa(l)lee (der kann nichtmal seine Straße richtig schreiben ) 167. Man könnte ja mal bei DENIC petzten ! Die Telefonnummer ist übrigens nicht vergeben. War mich schon klar.


----------



## Was habt ihr gemacht? (11 April 2013)

Hallo,

bei mir das selbe wie bei euch... aber nachdem ich die Rechnung bekam wurde ich skeptisch und habe mal gegoogelt und siehe da.. ich habe euch gefunden und das Forum.

Ich habe noch kein Geld überwiesen und werde das auch nicht habe alles an Amazon gemeldet. Aber was kann ich tun? wie kann ich mich schützen? Der Mensch schreibt mir nun dauernt emails. Das ich doch den Anweisungen folgen soll.

Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Goblin (11 April 2013)

> wie kann ich mich schützen


 
Hirn einschalten und die Geiz ist geil Mentalität ausschalten



> Der Mensch schreibt mir nun dauernt emails. Das ich doch den Anweisungen folgen soll.


 
Na und ? Lass ihn doch,wenns ihm Spaß macht


----------



## yeti_mu (11 April 2013)

Was habt ihr gemacht? schrieb:


> ... Der Mensch schreibt mir nun dauernt emails...


 
einfach nicht reagieren auf die mails (mailregel erstellen, dann siehste du sie gar nicht 

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssigen Fullquote gelöscht]


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2013)

yeti_mu schrieb:


> die domain, von der die Emails kommen gehört:Domaininhaber (.....)





Goblin schrieb:


> Man kann davon ausgehen dass die Daten falsch sind.


Falsch im Sinne von "unberechtigt verwendet" möglicherweise - denn wie bei vielen anderen Domains gibt es die Personen sehr wohl und die Angaben sind sinnvoll:

J-L. hat an der Adresse Rathausallee 16 eine Firma usw.
siehe hier

Derartige Domains ( bestellbestaetigung-amazon-online.de ) werden in deutschen "Underground"-Foren gehandelt. Die Behörden schauen zu.

Zur Absicherung würde ich mal bei Herrn L. nachfragen
http://www.meinetelefonwelt.de/page.php?content=impressum


----------



## yeti_mu (11 April 2013)

Jetzt noch die Frage: Was macht Amazon dagegen? Hab das Gefühl da passiert nicht viel, die haben ja auch keinen Schaden dadurch !

Aber selbst die an der Hotline haben glaub nicht alle Ahnung das es sowas gibt, ist hatte in meinem Fall sogar angerufen weil ich mich gewundert habe das ich den Artikel nicht in meinen Einkaufskorb bekomme und auf Nachfrage wurde mir erklärt das es an dem Zustelloptionen liege, das der Anbieter nicht nach Deutschland liefert.

Also spätestens da hätte die Supportmitarbeiterin etwas merken sollen, und den Kunden auf mögliche "Gefahren" hinweisen sollen.

Will mich ja nicht aus meiner eigen Dummheit rausreden (oder doch ) aber da scheint mir eher eine Art: "da reden wir lieber nicht drüber, dann ist auch nix schlimmes" Taktik und Informationspolitik vorzuliegen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2013)

Maxime bei Ebay, Amazon, Paypal & Co:
Was den Profit nicht schmälert, ist als Problem nicht existent.


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die Behörden schauen zu.


Das stimmt jetzt mal gar nicht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2013)

wieso? schauen sie etwa weg?
ich habe das bewusst so doppeldeutig formuliert.


----------



## Gast :-) (11 April 2013)

Hey,


hat den einer von euch nicht die Rechnung bezahlt? und wurdet ihr dannach noch angemailt?


----------



## Goblin (11 April 2013)

Steht doch da oben. Lesen bildet


----------



## guest123 (16 April 2013)

Was denkt ihr passiert, wenn man die adresse und den namen angegeben hat, dann aber bemerkt hat, dass es Betrug ist?
Danke


----------



## Goblin (16 April 2013)

Dann muss er sich einen anderen Dummen suchen der drauf reinfällt...


----------



## guest123 (16 April 2013)

Jo er hat ja nur die Adresse, oder?


----------



## Goblin (16 April 2013)

Er weiß jetzt wo Dein Haus wohnt...


----------



## HHamburgerrr (4 Mai 2013)

.....hmmm bekomme seit den fragen mal von Ebay mal von quaka.de
das ich angeblich was verkaufe diejenigen haben mein kompletten daten
satz mit @addresse und nun klopft mein Herz 2-3 schläge mehr nun also
Daten Diebstahl .
Weiss jemand rat ....mal nett gefragt


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2013)

HHamburgerrr schrieb:


> Daten Diebstahl


Was ist das?


----------



## BenTigger (4 Mai 2013)

Hast du ein User-Konto bei EBay und quaka.de??
Wenn dem so ist, sofort die Passwörter ändern. Aber nicht so ala aus 123456 mache ich dann qwertz.
Sichere Passwörter nutzen, bestehend aus Buchstaben, GROß und klein geschrieben, Zahlen und Sonderzeichen.
_QwO1t&zB!_ ist zwar schwer zu merken, aber noch schwerer zu erraten.

Wenn andere ein Konto anlegen und deine Daten nutzen, kann eine Anzeige über Identitätsmißbrauch bei der Polizei,
bei späteren Klagen von betrogenen Verbrauchern für dich sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## Hippo (4 Mai 2013)

Nicht nur die Paßwörter ändern, sondern auch ev. alternative Mailadressen oder Handynummern prüfen ob sich da was geändert hat


----------



## Goblin (4 Mai 2013)

Auch alle PW in Foren und so ändern,vielleicht haste Dir was eingefangen. Mal Virenscann machen


----------



## HHamburgerrr (7 Mai 2013)

Hab es zur Anzeige bringen müssen ....wer weiss was diejenigen
noch alles anbieten unter meiner @ Adresse hab die mails alle raus
kopiert .
Hat jemand schon was ähnliches gehabt ?
Nur schlechte Menschen ....bin mal gespannt wann das verfahren ein
gestellt wird


----------



## HHamburgerrr (7 Mai 2013)

Ich hab na klar bei Ebay und co. ein Konto
aber das Problem ist ja das diejenigen nicht
mein Account nehmen sondern ein neuen auf
machen mit meiner @ addy !! als ich anfragen
hatte wegen ( abholung möglich ) und ich auf
den Artikel klickte wahren die Artikel schon wegen
missbrauch gespeert !!( die nicht ich inseriert auch
nicht mein richtigen Account ....sondern wohl ein 
neuen Acount angelegt ...der oder diejenigen )


----------



## Hippo (7 Mai 2013)

Du kannst auf der kompromittierten Adresse einen Autoresponder einrichten in dem Du ein kurzes Statement dazu abgibst, u.U. auch mit dem Hinweis auf das laufende Ermittlungsverfahren zusammen mit dem Aktenzeichen


----------



## HHamburgerrr (7 Mai 2013)

Autoresponder hmmmmm kannst du es auch für Dumme Pc- user erklären


----------



## Hippo (7 Mai 2013)

Tante Wiki fragen ist nie ein Schaden ...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoresponder


----------



## HHamburgerrr (7 Mai 2013)

....mach ich ' danke


----------



## bra (14 Mai 2013)

[email protected] ist mir bekannt - habe heute eben noch ein e-mail
bekommen.
Wer hat Erfahrungen...

bra


----------



## passer (14 Mai 2013)

Solange die Bestellung nicht über Acc von Amazon funktioniert dann ist davon auszugehen
das er nur dein bestes will, dein Geld.
Und Zahlung über Amazon geht nur KK,LS und Rechnung,
Vorkasse niemals, dann ist es Betrug.


----------



## BratApfel (18 August 2015)

Auch 2 Jahre später noch die gleiche Masche. Bei Amazon gibt's gerade diverse Nikon-Objektive (14-24 2.8, 70-200 f2.8) deutlich unter Marktwert, oft zum halben Preis(!), angeblich neu. 

Z.B. hier ein wahrscheinliches Betrugs-Angebot für das 14-24 (neu bei Amazon 1.570€):

_EUR 700,00. BITTE BEACHTEN SIE: NAGELNEU, in Siegelkasten - nie geöffnet - Bitte schreiben sie an: HELMA.KEES [béi] GMX. DE wenn sie kaufen möchten_

Das wird umso absurder, wenn man weiß, dass die Dinger selbst gebraucht wenig an Wert verlieren -- das sind Pro-Objektive, gemacht für viele, viele Jahre im harten Dauereinsatz.

Anscheinend bekommt Amazon es noch nicht hin, das zu verhindern.


----------



## passer (9 Oktober 2015)

Und wieder tagesaktuell.


----------

